# dog food



## Stolleybeagles88 (May 26, 2010)

i wanted to see what kinda dog food yall use.


----------



## waterdogs (May 27, 2010)

Black gold,pro plan is what i use..


----------



## JuliaH (May 27, 2010)

Pro Plan Performance.


----------



## maker4life (May 27, 2010)

FRM Gold Select


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 27, 2010)

Old Roy Kibbles and Chunks, $7 for a 20# bag.


----------



## lab (May 27, 2010)

Taste of the Wild and Chicken soup for dogs.


----------



## Fatz (May 27, 2010)

Taste of the wild /Diamond naturals and 4health(tractor supply brand)


----------



## SarahFair (May 27, 2010)

I use to feed Ol' Roy but it made my dogs stink from the crap they put in it leaking through their skin

I now feed purina but am thinking about changing


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 27, 2010)

But dogs like to smell, that is why they roll in... stuff


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

waterdogs said:


> Black gold,pro plan is what i use..



 After I changed to Black Gold, I could tell a difference in mine!!


----------



## Badgirl101 (May 27, 2010)

I feed my dogs Ol' Roy and Pedigree.


----------



## Nga. (May 27, 2010)

Sportmix Energy Plus


----------



## Rattlecrap (May 27, 2010)

Science Diet is all I will ever buy


----------



## kntrygurl73 (May 27, 2010)

I give my little one Blue and the older ones Nature's Recipe


----------



## Big Andy (May 27, 2010)

Southern states from Northside nursery.  It is great and very cheap.


----------



## obadiah (May 27, 2010)

I feed mine Diamond naturals.  It's a quality food for a reasonable price


----------



## simpleman30 (May 28, 2010)

Showtime 21%.  Bump it up to a higher protein in deer season.  $16.25 for a 50# bag.  My lab likes it too so i started feeding it to her.  Saves me about $40 a month.


----------



## Lil D (May 28, 2010)

Black Gold in the Black Bag. I'll always feed it, my dogs have never looked so good until I started feeding it.


----------



## GSP man (May 28, 2010)

Black Gold


----------



## rvick (May 29, 2010)

diamond green & pedigree


----------



## RacinNut (May 29, 2010)

My Yellow lab eats Avoderm Natural from Red Bandana Pet Food Stores, he eats bout 2 cups in the morning and 2 cups in the evening, he weighs 72 lbs.  I have nothing but good about Black Gold.


----------



## crbrumbelow (May 29, 2010)

Switched from Black Gold to Faithway Feeds Premium Gold.  $21 50lb bag.  Dogs look and act better.  Feed it year round.


----------



## RunsCreek (May 29, 2010)

Eukanuba.  Been using it for over 8 years.


----------



## GTM142 (May 30, 2010)

Diamond Natural Extreme Athlete


----------



## manning (May 31, 2010)

*feed*

I am feeding the new tops in the red bag all meat no corn i am feeding my beagles a campbell soup can a piece once a day and running them 4-5 times a week and they are getting fat and best of all its $20.00 for a 50lb bag


----------



## coon hunter1996 (Jun 4, 2010)

feed mine showtime 27- 20


----------



## Tim1980 (Jun 5, 2010)

Diamond extreme athlete !!!
Quality food, but a little high at $34/40lbs!


----------



## tundra12000 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was feeding plantation then black gold and made the switch for the better to Taste of the wild . It is awesome .


----------



## lee hanson (Jun 6, 2010)

diamond extreme athlete 32% protein 25%fat  then we grind chicken up mix that with oat meal and red cell but the dog fod is good all buy it self


----------



## Murphy (Jun 6, 2010)

Pro Plan Performance x2


----------



## JuliaH (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a great dog food!



Murphy said:


> Pro Plan Performance x2


----------



## aligator (Jun 7, 2010)

Feed ny two Doxies Chef Michael's, dry and wet mixed.


----------



## Beagler282 (Jun 7, 2010)

Was mixing Black Gold 24/20 and Pro Plan.Have since switched over to mixing Black Gold 24/20 and Pride 24/20.I can't tell much difference in the pride kiblets and the BG kiblets same size, color and just as oily.


----------



## BSC Libertarian (Jun 8, 2010)

We feed Blue Buffalo at our house. 

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/lp-adult-chick.shtml for the Springer 

and

http://www.bluebuff.com/products/dogs/lp-adult-lite-chick.shtml
for the fat boy (who is finally losing some weight on it)

We have been very pleased with the results. Very little filler so you feed less than with other foods and the first ingredient is meat.


----------



## grinstead9 (Jul 6, 2010)

black gold in black bag  the best in my opinion


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mine gets all table scraps plus Purina or Pedigree as extra.  If no scraps, then we mix a can of dog food in with his dry.  He is skinny as they can be.


----------



## swamp (Jul 6, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice for Titan!


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 6, 2010)

Raw (prey-model) diet.  Only costs me about $20/month to feed a 90 lbs German Shepherd and a 48 lbs. Pit Bull.


----------



## FrancoMo (Jul 6, 2010)

Rex Caliber 18.05 for 50 lbs


----------



## buckhunter3987 (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm feeding my pup Chicken Soup for puppy's soul, lots of meat and no corn. My only concern is its 3% fiber, so I am thinking about adding a spoon full of canned pumpkin once a day to see if he has better movements.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 11, 2010)

feeding my 90 pound german shepherd puppy purina puppy large breed formula, hes 7 months and i will probly change him over to diamond soon.


----------



## Lil D (Jul 11, 2010)

I switched from Black Gold to Showtime 27-20, the blue bag. The only reason I changed is Black Gold went sky high in the price range. Save 20 bucks every week and half.


----------



## english setter (Jul 11, 2010)

Question,,, does purina dog chow and ole roy in the red bag not look like the same feed??, wonder if purina sells to them??


----------



## Glynn Holmes (Jul 12, 2010)

Southern States 24/20 complete all year,even feed it to pups.best dog food I've ever fed.$15.75 a 40 lb bag


----------



## K-Ro (Jul 13, 2010)

Sportsmix in the black bag 24/20


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Diamond High Energy.$18.99 50lbs


----------



## burkehunter (Jul 13, 2010)

I heard from a vet to stop using ol'roy because it has no nutrients for the dog and over time can make a dog unhealthy because I used it for a dog before I got my two labs.  I fed my labs purina puppy chow while they were puppies and when they turned a year I went to Iams proactive health.


----------



## Prorain (Jul 13, 2010)

Retriever


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 13, 2010)

coon hunter1996 said:


> feed mine showtime 27- 20



x2 I switched over from cheaper foods like Ole roy and Alpo and you can really tell the difference.  Not just the muscle build but the color of the coat as well.


----------



## K9SAR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bamafan4life said:


> feeding my 90 pound german shepherd puppy purina puppy large breed formula, hes 7 months and i will probly change him over to diamond soon.



Get him off that large breed puppy formula.  The calcium content is too high and can cause more harm than good.


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 14, 2010)

Get him off that large breed puppy formula. The calcium content is too high and can cause more harm than good.

he was on basic till about 2 months ago im still trying to get that ear up, ever since i switched the ear is now just floppy at the top and stands up for about 20 min when he wakes up in the morning,


----------



## goose buster (Jul 14, 2010)

Diamond high energy.21.50 50lb bag.


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2010)

purinia-- green bag-- from sam's/walmart.....


----------



## chris mcdaniel (Jul 15, 2010)

Just switched today  to Diamond chicken and rice


----------



## StikR (Jul 21, 2010)

Sunshine Performance (26% protein) from IGA...$18 / 50lb bag


----------



## DSGB (Jul 22, 2010)

Solid Gold Hund-N-Flocken for my GSD

All natural ingredients - no fillers.


----------



## browning84 (Jul 22, 2010)

Enhance 30-22


----------

